# Anubias problems



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I just took a look at my anubias plants today and saw that my anubias coffeeolia (or something) had this weird red stuff on it. I was wondering if this some sort of anubias disease or if I have nothing to worry about?

If the IMG doesn't work, URL "http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/anubias_zps414f55f4.jpg.html?filters[user]=140572407&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0"


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Water pH is 7.5. Ammonia 0. Nitrite 0. Nitrate 10-15. Temp is 82f/28c. I have discus and a few rams and tetras in there.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I would not worry about it, just keep an eye on it and see if it continues to do that. It may be from a fish picking at it and that part of the plants tissue is dying which is why its turning brown. Regardless..I would not worry your plant still looks healthy


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey. Thanks torontoplantman. I was just kind of nervous cuz I spent like $100 on anubias and I don't want them all to have that stuff!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The rhizome doesn't look much like a coffeefolia, more like a standard barteri, but I've seen that problem firsthand, where did you get the Anubias?
I haven't exactly found a general name for those brown patches, it's difficult finding disease and problem names as most are generalized as rhizome rot. However, I've had this personally, and I've cut and threw away almost accumulative 16" of rhizomes. This issue from what I've experienced, spreads slowly, they will mostly affect the portions of the rhizome where the leaves will sprout, but it will try to spread over your Anubias.
Good news though, it doesn't seem to affect the plant itself too much, just very unsightly when the rhizome turns brown with the patches, but it will loosen the connection between the leaf and rhizome so becareful.

What I originally assumed was that perhaps it could be a bacterial or fungal issue that perhaps established itself within the tissue, with experimenting with changing ph around the plants like using baking soda, it somewhat worked.. Somewhat.. It cleared up a little of the brown, but the issue seems to be internal at that point.
Another guess could perhaps be, cancerous "tumors" that have formed on the plants.

Also have you been burying your rhizomes? Some portions look a little pale.
And a good indicator for anubia health, smell it - if it smells fishing or like the aquarium, it's healthy, but if it contains this terrible pungent smell I can't even describe, it contracted rot.

This is a strange problem and I'm not sure if I'd recommend you start cutting or gutting the plant, but you can try removing some just by rubbing it with your hands or a blade. I'd recommend closely monitoring to see the rate in which it's spreading before anything.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought it at an auction about a month or so ago. The rhizome was fine when I first got it, so it probably developed that stuff between the month period. Should I just cut the rhizome where the stuff has grown? I definatly don't want it to spread to my other anubias plants. Thanks for the help. I don't bury the rhizome and it smells fine.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

lll said:


> I bought it at an auction about a month or so ago. The rhizome was fine when I first got it, so it probably developed that stuff between the month period. Should I just cut the rhizome where the stuff has grown? I definatly don't want it to spread to my other anubias plants. Thanks for the help. I don't bury the rhizome and it smells fine.


Hmm, it most likely had it prior to you purchasing it, even small portions seem to spread.
If you want, you can use a very sharp exacto and try to take off as much of the brown as you can, then rub some baking soda or cinnamon powder on the cut spots and see if that helps.
I don't think they spread through water, but perhaps direct contact could spread the problem.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

default said:


> Hmm, it most likely had it prior to you purchasing it, even small portions seem to spread.
> If you want, you can use a very sharp exacto and try to take off as much of the brown as you can, then rub some baking soda or cinnamon powder on the cut spots and see if that helps.
> I don't think they spread through water, but perhaps direct contact could spread the problem.


Default; do you think that this problem could be caused from emersed to submersed conversion and vice versa? Have you seen this red/brown stuff at all with your emersed set up when your plants were converting?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Default; do you think that this problem could be caused from emersed to submersed conversion and vice versa? Have you seen this red/brown stuff at all with your emersed set up when your plants were converting?


Definitely not, almost all Anubias are emersed grown originally if that was the case I'd imagine every Anubia would have this problem.
I had 2 very large rhizomes of barteri about 10" each that originally came with these patches, they started out as 4" rhizomes and I was experimenting to see if they would stay isolated in the first sections - it didn't, it would make it's way throughout the plant. I ended up throwing most of the rhizome out, only kept about 1-2" each and those cuts are looking clean with no sign of the patches.


----------

